# Repop decals



## bcrawf283 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello, Please send me close-up pictures and measurements and I will quote your project. I charge $18.00 to digitize the picture for printing, plus the cost of the decals ($18.-$26. depending on size and colors) I sell decals on eBay and have over 1300 positive responses to see samples search eBay for seller bcrawf1. All my decals (stickers) are printed on 2 mill outdoor vinyl, making them very durable, but they can be clearcoated if desired.
Thank You,
Bruce Crawford email pixs and measurements to: bcrawf@oh.rr.com


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2012)

I haven't used these services nor do I endorse or condemn them, just adding the link to make it easier for people to find.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/bcrawf1/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=1&_rdc=1


----------



## bcrawf283 (Apr 7, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> I haven't used these services nor do I endorse or condemn them, just adding the link to make it easier for people to find.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/bcrawf1/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=1&_rdc=1



 Scott,
Thank you!, I guess i should have thought about doing that.
Bruce Crawford


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you or have you thought of doing water transfers?


----------



## bcrawf283 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello, I can do water transfer decals but you would have to order the minimum 125 pieces plus the screen(s) and set-up charges. It's just not practical for the single user. The decals I make  are 2 mil thick and when clearcoated (although not necessary) look and feel very much like water slides.


----------

